# CPC Looking for work, Central Florida



## ccharcas (Oct 3, 2012)

Please review my resume. If you feel I could be of service, please contact me. 

Thank you,

CHRISTINE CHARCAS, CPC
Altamonte Springs, Florida 32701  Phone: (407) 879.1713  ccharcas@yahoo.com
Certified Professional Coder
Six years experience and responsibility as a billing and coding professional in both patient office and services company settings including specialties such as; cardiology, gynecology, urology, hand and plastic surgery, internal medicine and hospitalist, groups and individual practices. Compiled skills include sturdy; individual and insurance company billing, accounts receivable (AR), collections, records and patient rights/ confidentiality. I am current on provisions in Medicare, Medicaid, private insurance providers, workers compensation, and liability statutes. Also, I am technically proficient in numerous medical software and the Microsoft Office Suite’s of programs. Certifications, contact information and letters of references available upon request.
Professional Experience

MEDIVEST BENEFIT ADVISORS, INC/OVIEDO, FL	2/2011 to Current
Certified Medical Coder
•	Review medical records for workers compensation and liability claimants to create Medicare Set-Aside Allocation report spreadsheets for qualified and non-qualified expense to be submitted to Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS) for approval
•	Select ICD-9 codes for diagnoses from medical records
•	Select CPT-4 and HCPCS codes for future medical needs outlined by the medical professional in the medical records which may include but not limited to;
o	evaluation and management services 
o	surgeries and procedures
o	therapy services 
o	diagnostic testing
o	durable medical, prosthetic, orthotics, equipment and supplies
o	ambulance services
o	home health
•	Price ICD-9, CPT-4, and HCPCS codes according to usual and customary or state fee schedule and Medicare guidelines
•	Select appropriate National Drug Codes for pharmaceuticals  and price according to strength and frequency provided by a licensed pharmacist
GREATER ORLANDO HOSPITALIST/LONGWOOD,FL	5/2010 to 2/2011
Medical Billing Specialist/Coder/Charge Entry/Release of Information
•	Post charges for admission, discharge, and follow-up which entails selecting ICD-9 codes and CPT-4 evaluation and management codes from history and physical reports, discharge summaries, and progress notes
•	Send medical records to primary care physicians to notify of admissions and discharges 
•	Post and balance payments from insurance E.O.B’s and patients. Process correspondences 
•	Investigate denials and correct or appeal unpaid claims
•	Handel patient billing inquiries


HEALTHPORT-BAY MEDICAL CENTER/PANAMA CITY, FL	11/2009-2/2010
Site Coordinator-Release of Information 
•	Review and verify all request for release of information to validate HIPPA compliance
•	Verify the medical records that are to be release are to the specifications of the authorization to release information form  
•	Provide education and advice to maximize efficiency
•	Performed quality checks on all work to assure accuracy of the release according to HIPPA guidelines
ACCURATE MEDICAL BILLING SERVICE/ALTAMONTE SPRINGS,FL	3/2008-9/2009
Medical Billing Specialist/Accounts Manager for Multiple Specialties 
•	Verify the correct ICD-9, CPT-4 codes and modifiers provided by the office managers correspond with the medical records 
•	Entered charges for office, out-patient, in patient, emergency room, and surgeries for multiple physicians specialties 
•	Entered payments from patients and insurance E.O.B’s, review and correct or appeal denials
•	Balanced total deposits for the month with each of the office managers
•	Worked from accounts receivable reports to correct or appeal unpaid claims

ASSOCIATED BILLING SERVICES/ALTAMONTE SPRINGS, FL 	5/2005-2/2008
Medical Biller
•	Post charges by verifying the CPT-4, and ICD-9 codes provided correspond with the medical records
•	Claims according to the requirements and guidelines of government and private insurance companies
•	Enter patient and insurance payments
•	Review denials. File Corrected claims, reconsiderations, and formal appeals
•	Issue billing statements and collect on past due patient accounts. Prepare patient accounts for
Collections

Education/Credentials
VALENCIA COMMUNITY COLLEGE
Technical Certificate Medical Office Support 2004 
Technical Certificate Medical Information Coder Biller 2005	
A.A. pre major for B.S. in Healthcare Service Administration 2007

AMERICAN ACADEMY OF PROFESSIONAL CODERS (AAPC)
Certified Professional Coder certificate 2011
Member of the AAPC organization since 2010


----------

